# New Furry MMO



## RWThurman (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

My friends and I have been working on a MMO for the past four years called Secondhand Lands. Currently, you can be a sheep or a wolf. We're an independent game company, so we don't have the resources of the big boys like WoW or Guildwars.

We do have original combat skills, humorous quests based on fables, and a super fun look at being a furry. We're currently in closed Beta, but we desperately need to fill up the server for load testing.

Take a look at the website at www.secondhandlands.com. If you're interested, then it's easy to make an account and go right in. It's currently free to play, but upon release, it's going to use micropayments.







Here's one of our banner ads. Sorry, I'm pretty much advertising, but I really think you're going to love our game.

Thanks,

Bobby Thurman


----------



## Not A Fox (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm nervous.

I think it's because of that ad.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 19, 2008)

I read about a unique upcoming MMO in a magazine.  Animal themed, with procedurally-generated environments.  Damn, what was its name again?


----------



## RainerFenixhart (Jun 19, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> I read about a unique upcoming MMO in a magazine.  Animal themed, with procedurally-generated environments.  Damn, what was its name again?



Earth Eternal?


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 19, 2008)

Make a fox and I'm in...And wtf are micropayments?


----------



## Magica (Jun 19, 2008)

A warning to dialup users, it's a super long download even on DSL.

Won't run on my comp anyway. Something about not being able to create a Direct3D device.  Also had to run a system restore since the DirectX update it put on bogged it down really bad.


----------



## Zanzer (Jun 19, 2008)

Earth enternal 
It's dose has Fox and Wolf as a playable charater.
http://www.eartheternal.com/images/groupshot.jpg


----------



## RWThurman (Jun 19, 2008)

Micropayments are ingame currency you purchase with real world money.  You don't need to use this currency to play the game, but they allow you to customize your appearance, use the market system, and use the faction system.  This allows you to play the game, and then decided to pay later.

DragonMagica, what kind of graphics card are you using?  We're currently ironing out issues with Intel Laptop 3D chips.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 19, 2008)

RainerFenixhart said:


> Earth Eternal?


_Endless Forest_.


----------



## Eevee (Jun 19, 2008)

No SDL?  Eh.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jun 19, 2008)

That banner is frightening


----------



## Norin (Jun 19, 2008)

That is one of the more frightening banners... 
I prefer this one currently


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 19, 2008)

Meh i'll give it a go i spose.. now to work out what animal my characters going to be... hmmmm i wonder


----------



## RWThurman (Jul 9, 2008)

We've ironed out all the issues with integrated 3D chips used in some laptops and desktop PC's.  *wipes brow*


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 9, 2008)

lol why did the sheep have such massive utters?


----------



## Foxstar (Jul 9, 2008)

Guild Wars devs aren't all that big themselves. And Microtransactions? Did no one learn from Furcadia that pig doesn't fly, unless your catering to Korens?


----------



## Aeothegreat (May 31, 2011)

I just played this game for a little bit. It seems fun. After playing WoW for several years the controls are all new and will take some getting used too. I will beta test this over the next couple of weeks and provide feedback to the gamed dev's.


----------



## Fenrari (May 31, 2011)

So Micropayments are basically like any other paid subscription addition to a otherwise free game? Kinda like Nexon cash?

I'm tempted to try it simply because I'm a gamer and the idea of the game seems interesting. However the youtube video should not be your opener. The music was awkward for the choice of scenes. It might not be a flop though. We'll see.


----------



## grimtotem (May 31, 2011)

from what i can gather micropayments = item mall??  

please correct me if i am wrong..


----------



## Xipoid (May 31, 2011)

Please check the most recent post's date prior to posting.


----------

